# Portfolio Recommendation?



## pink4ever (Dec 29, 2010)

I recently did cheerleading makeup and it was so much fun that it lead me to pageantry makeup. I got calls from moms wanting me to do makeup for their little darlings. I have quite a bunch of photos that they sent me as "thank yous", they're professional photos from a studio and I can't help but want to use them for my portfolio. When I told my boss aka mentor about this for some advice she said it would be risky to add them because not a lot of companies or clients really need to see them because that's not what they're looking for. Some photos are very simple makeup though. One girl has natural eyes and very light pink lips. I want to add them to show I have a broad range of makeup and can do many different looks for different ages. What do you ladies think? Add to my folio or not?


----------



## LC (Dec 31, 2010)

I'd only add them if you have a good variety of everything else (bridal, editorial, clean, etc)


----------



## pink4ever (Jan 1, 2011)

Yes I really want to add them. I haven't done a lot of girls either only about 3. So I think I'll add just one to keep things balanced.


----------



## AiriMagdalene (Jan 7, 2011)

Kevyn Aucoin included teenage models in his books. There's no reason not to. Teenage celebrities work with makeup artists the same way that everyone else does.


----------



## LC (Jan 7, 2011)

That's true about Kevin Aucoin. You never want to purposely not include a certain type of person from your port. However, in this case, it would actually work against her if her portfolio consisted of only little pageant girls and nothing else. Once she builds up her book enough to where she has a wide variety of people, then she can add them in. You always want to keep things in proportion


----------



## pink4ever (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks for the help and I totally agree with both of you  It's been so hard to start out but I'm getting there with building up my kit and everything.


----------

